# modprobe: Device or resource busy

## phsythax

I've followed http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lm_sensors, and built every driver directly into the kernel as it didnt work when i tried to build them as modules.

```

# modprobe w83627hf

FATAL: Error inserting w83627hf (/lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83627hf.ko): Device or resource busy

# modprobe i2c-i801

FATAL: Module i2c_i801 not found.

```

Here is my dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/efuRzHYN

----------

## msalerno

Did you include i2c_i801 as a module or is it built into the kernel?  My guess is neither.

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Module i2c_i801 not found. 

 

----------

## roarinelk

That's a common problem with todays ACPI hardware.  Linux refuses to

attach a driver to a device which is known to be also accessed by ACPI

(for good reason, since it may trigger some unwanted behaviour).

Add "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" to the kernel commandline and you

should be able to load the w83627hf driver.

You don't need the i2c-i801 driver since the w83627 is attached to the

LPC bridge.

----------

## RedSquirrel

There are some further details here which explain the behaviour and the risks of overriding it.

----------

## AchilleTalon

So, in summary, the solution is to build it into the kernel? If yes, why do we keep the option to build it as a module into the kernel since this is a dangerous behavior and bad idea? Shouldn't this be forced to be build into the kernel?

----------

## msalerno

 *http://hansdegoede.livejournal.com/7932.html wrote:*   

> In the 2.6.29 kernel in F-11 and in the mainline 2.6.31 kernel, there is a change which causes hardware monitoring (also called sensors) to no longer work on some motherboards. If this is happening for your motherboard, then when the lm_sensors service is starting you are probably getting an error like this:
> 
> 

 

It all depends on your hardware.  Notice he uses "on some motherboards."

----------

## AchilleTalon

Well, I just noticed not all modules are ACPI-enabled, for those which aren't no other choice than using the old method.

----------

